# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال > اقتصاد العربيه >  السعودية.. تغطية اكتتاب "أسترا الصناعية" 207 % بنهاية اليوم الثامن

## حسان القضاة

أعلنت "سامبا كابيتال" المستشار المالي ومدير الاكتتاب ومتعهد التغطية الرئيس ومدير سجل اكتتاب المؤسسات لشركة مجموعة أسترا الصناعية، أنه تمت تغطية ما نسبته 207 %

أكثر...

----------

